# burning bootable installation CD's from .dmg file



## rockstars2k (Apr 18, 2005)

All,
I just bought my first MAC G4 Dual 450 from a friend (who bought a new G5). He gave me .dmg files of the panther disks 1-3 and the X code as well. I have now coastered about 10 disks trying to figure out how to burn a bootable CD so I can reinstall Panther to 2 40G disks (internal) instead of the 1 20G disk I got with the machine. I also have a 160G external Firewire disk and a Plextor PX-716 DVD/CDR burner. 

I can't seem to get this to work right. I am a Linux user and can burn bootable CD's from image files all day long, but this is just killing me and getting rather expensive. 

I have made sure to mount the dmg file for each of the 4 disks, tried just burning a data cd, then burned to an image and burned the image to cd, tried a mac volume, nothing seems to work. Yes I have made sure to hold down the C key after rebooting and putting in the new blank HD's. Also tried to option key to see what bootable device is there and with the 2 new blank HD there is nothing. All I see if I hold down C is a blue screen with a little folder with the MAC picture and then a question mark flashing back and forth.....I am using Roxio Toast Titanium 6.0.3 to try to burn the CD's 

Can someone please, please help me so I can use my 2 new 40G HD's?

Thank you VERY much in advance 

Rockstar/Michael


----------



## fryke (Apr 18, 2005)

The dmg _IS_ an image. Just burn the image to the CD. Best use Apple's Disk Utility. If that ain't possible, you might be lucky with Toast's capabiltiy to burn images to disks. Just don't bl**dy mount those images. Won't do any good. They're image files just fine. Like ISOs, basically. Different format is all.


----------



## riccbhard (Apr 18, 2005)

fryke brought up a good point. If your external drive is compatible with Disk Utility, by all means use Disk Utility. If not, It may be hard getting one to work with Toast.

Just in case you don't know, Disk Utility is in "Macintosh HD > Applications > Utilites".

Don't mount the DMG, but go to the "Image" menu in Disk Utility and select "Open..." and open the .dmg. Then select it and press the Burn button.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 18, 2005)

To be sure about a boot-able OS X CD, use the freeware program BootCD.


----------



## rockstars2k (Apr 18, 2005)

Thank you all, I will give this a go. I truly appreciate your help. 

This is a great forum!!

Rockstar/Michael


----------



## fryke (Apr 19, 2005)

Satcomer: BootCD is for creating bootable CD images. He already has them.


----------



## albloom (Apr 19, 2005)

I suggest having your friend make those image files
using the CD/DVD Master option of Disk Utility. That
yields images with the .cdr suffix. And they burn/boot
just fine in my limited experience.


----------



## rockstars2k (Apr 19, 2005)

Well disk utitlity and I didn't get along really well, but it seems that if I just right click on the .dmg file and toast it as an image (without mounting this time) it works great.

Now for another newbie question.......What is the X code disk for? Is this the source code disk or like a utility disk? I am also looking in my MAC book I bought today, but it is always nice to get some feedback from those more in the know than I. 

Thank you all in advance,
Rockstar


----------



## rockstars2k (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok, the Xcode cd is developer tools....guess I won't be needing them for a while


----------



## fryke (Apr 19, 2005)

The source code to OS X, btw., is partially available. The OS's core, "Darwin", is opensource and can be downloaded separately. However, Mac OS X is much more than just Darwin - and those other parts are Apple's proprietary code, mostly. "The interesting stuff", you might say. You can see in this diagram - http://arstechnica.com/reviews/1q00/macos-x-gui/architecture.gif - of Mac OS X' architecture, how Apple describes it. (Graphic taken from http://arstechnica.com/reviews/1q00/macos-x-gui/macos-x-gui-1.html - arstechnica.com's article about Mac OS X back in 2000.)


----------



## Viro (Apr 20, 2005)

Man... those diagrams look like some atrocity against humanity. Look at the colours... ugh. They must use Windows and Linux lots .

Here's a much prettier diagram from Apple. You can tell these guys designed OS X.


----------



## rockstars2k (Apr 21, 2005)

Well I have to defend Linux a bit because I am a HUGE linux fan (particularly Suse Pro Linux and I have 3 Suse Linux boxes/severs at home in my office) but i am growing to really like my MAC G4 

Well I was able to use Toast to burn the bootable install disks just fine and I am stoked. I now have my 2 40G internal HD and my 160G external and all is working well for what I know how to do.

My next question would be, why would the 160G external firewire attached HD only show as a 130G? I used the MAC to format it and all, but I am not showing 30G that I truly would like to have. Any help on this would be great. I have never ran into this with Linux so I am again and No0b in need of some help here with me new MAC 

You guys are truly a LOT of help and this forum is fun. It really makes me look forward to learning and using this MAC as much as I look forward to my Linux boxes. 

Thank You Very Much,
Rockstar/Michael


----------



## parna (May 2, 2005)

Hi, had the same problem.

Older Macs cannot recognise a HD over I think 128 or 130gigs. You need to install ATA HiCap available at http://www.speedtools.com/ATA6.shtml

This will allow you to use the whole drive.

Peter


----------



## theross (May 10, 2005)

Hi everyone, I have a question about burning bootable DVDs... mainly, how do I do it?


----------

